# Big Bad Bear Fencing



## Dale_3rd (May 11, 2012)

I can't offer much on the bear issue, but as far as a fence controller, I have successfully used a solar powered electric fence controller for about 3 years to keep the deer out of my grapes and blackberry "yard". It's a pretty cheap "3 mile" unit, but I've "tested" it (not intentionally) and I would say that if a bear got the full dose mouth/snout to tin roof, he'd not likely return. Up the unit to a larger model and use some good 12.5 gauge high tensile wire it should deter bears nicely.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Do you lay the tin roof under the wire or in front of the wire? I'm placing bees in the El Dorado foothills of CA and was told there's a chance of bears. I'm using three strands of 4 point barbed wire and plan on running 3 strands of electric wire with a Parmak Magnum 12 Solar Pak Low Impedance 12 Volt Battery Operated 30 Mile Range Electric Fence Charger MAG12SP by recommendation from someone on this site. I'm also placing all 100 of my hives in this one basket. on top of that I also have the skunks to battle and the knowledge that a fire has gone thru the same spot and burned up 4 hives a couple years back.

If anyone has any advise on what I can do to lower the risk of grass fires burning up my hives I would really appreciate it. I'll also check throw the site.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Not sure, I figured under and slightly out, so those paws would be on it, something I heard from a friend out of Georgia. I was thinking nail it down with some rebar and see if that helps. As to fire, think about discing a fire break around them? Hell maybe even under them? Would seem if its just grass, and enough of the thatch were turned under youd have a gap from the fire. Not sure about the effect of smoke or heat tho. I would presume if they got really bad off theyd abscond.

Good advice, thats a biiiig charger. Going with high tension?


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Anybody got gate ideas? I presumed I would wire and then fill, do I need to just put posts up and wire the next morning?


----------



## acbz (Sep 8, 2009)

I've heard that some beekeepers pee in a plastic soda bottle and leave it on its side somewhere in the yard. Supposedly the scent keeps the bears off. Not sure if this is effective, but might as well give it a try?

I did some research on this and supposedly wolf urine is a bear deterrent. It's available online somewhere I think. Of course, you have to pay for it.


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

we run 700 here in central NY. bears are a pain. We use parmak low imp. 6V solar 25 mile fencers,6 strands about 6" apart. I made the mistake of moving a wire and touched ground with the same hand the other day. Much more snap than a cheap 3 mile unit.Wire gauge does not make much diff, as it is the snap, not the strength of the fence. 4-8 ft ground rods work well here, but the roofing or chick fence on the ground there staked will work well in sandy soil.Hire a local teen to stake out your yard just after dusk with a 30-06 for insurance.
Nick


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

We use Solar powered fencers and prefer Parmak as they last longer than the Traingle style of fencers. We run three strands of of Ribbon tape wire around the yard. Ribbon wire is best as bears won't see the galvinized wire until they are in it and might run through when they get zapped. We start the first strand of wire about 6" of the ground and every 6 inches. You can step over the fences. As far as the gate goes. We have 5 t post in the ground. Our gates is a just a fiberglass pole that sticks into the ground and is secured to the t post with a piece of cut off pvc pipe. There is a picture of a yard that I post on Facebook a few days ago Skinner you can see the fence there.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh162/rockridgecattle/IMG_0014-1.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh162/rockridgecattle/IMG_0017-1.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh162/rockridgecattle/IMG_0019-1.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh162/rockridgecattle/IMG_0126.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh162/rockridgecattle/bees/125_2530.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh162/rockridgecattle/bees/125_2531.jpg

Hope the pics help. We live in bear country. Our fencers get over 5000v
Need a good ground rod, ours is in the ground 5 feet
Need insulators on your wood posts and anywhere the wire contacts the wood. Hubby used plastic pipe cut to fit for corners


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

honeyshack, nice wrapping job. So From what Im gathering from everyone, big charger, wire gauge is irrelevant, use ribbon or I was going to flag it with marking tape. I like the chicken wire idea, I have some of that, and its way cheaper/easier to work with


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

It sucks when a charger fails between visits to the yard!
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b278/loggermike/IMG_0033.jpg?t=1241947172
I have 14 electric fences running right now. Most have 4 strands of hot wire, and chicken wire around the base that the ground wire is hooked to. Some of the yards are just step in plastic posts with steel posts at the corners.. A bear can walk through just about anything, so the idea is to get him to stop and smell the roses ( aluminum foil with fishy cat food) before he walks through the fence. Then a good charger gets his attention. I like the Parmaks right now. They are testing 9600 volts on my tester. the Patriots put out 10,000 with a huge spark, but the batteries do not last as long before running down.
With the step in posts and poly wire ,I can put up a fence in about an hour. Lots different than the old days where we dug post holes and put in cedar posts we split ourselves, and gaucho barb wire!


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Oh and forget the radios.Did that till the bears knocked them over.The critter gitters sold by Mann Lake have been useful on a few occasions,till i could get up a good fence.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Hubby will not let me have fences with push in posts. He wants to make his fort knox style fences. Takes him two days to build a yard. However, if I finish my splits before the fences get made...
Our co-op fencers are 6v batteries
Our ground rods and insulators are what make the difference in the charge here.
Thanks Skinner


----------



## tben (Dec 28, 2008)

Here's a link to a pdf on the Vermont Beekeepers website about bear proofing. http://www.vermontbeekeepers.org/images/pdf/Bearproofing_Booklet PDF.pdf


----------



## Ozone (May 24, 2011)

I put 54 inch cattle panels around, (grounded with copper, and to the charger ground rod) and hung the insulators off the T posts to the outside. A drawback is it's difficult to put the insulators on with the panels in place.

The theory is a mechanical deterrent that allows the electric fence to do its job.

I can't see the bacon being a help unless you already have a bear, and then it would only work for that one.


Remember that a bear is a 'really big ****'


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

>>Hubby will not let me have fences with push in posts. He wants to make his fort knox style fences. <<

I would agree with that approach where the fence is going to be permanent. In our case some of our fences have to be taken down when the bees are moved ,so those need to be more 'portable' . The 'push in post' fences really look flimsy, but have done the job for several seasons.


----------



## jbw (Mar 8, 2009)

All this over kill on fences. Wire does not hold back bears. Thin wire and bait. Cook the bacon and they can't resist. Works every time.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

jbw said:


> Wire does not hold back bears.


Nope! But a wired fence with 5000+ volts will. Have had bear scat around the bee yards to prove it


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b278/loggermike/100_0708.jpg

This is a typical fence we use. There is a bit of fishy cat food wrapped up in aluminum foil twisted around a few of the wires to keep the bear from walking right through. I have heard some people say this will attract the bear to the bee yard. Not true. A bear can smell ripening honey on the wind for miles. THAT is what brings them in.

Cooked bacon never worked for me(always ended up eating it before I left the kitchen) but we used to save the grease and soak strips of cloth in it then hang that on the fences.

This particular fence tests 9900 volts ( maximum for my digital tester) .It is a Patriot charger with a 12v deep cycle.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Maybe this is the time to mention that bears are going to become an even bigger problem for California bee keepers. The state legislature is in the process of banning bear hunting with hounds.Besides being a rural tradition, this is the best way to keep the bear population from getting out of hand.

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...-hunting-bears-and-bobcats-dogs-passes-senate


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Best way to take care of the bear problem is bait them up with stale bakery products. lol Never was a fan of dog hunting. It does seem to be effective here though


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Baiting, and using hounds are the only realistic ways of having a chance to shoot a bear. Baiting is already illegal in California, so if this goes through we will be over run with bears.


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

hello beesohappy,
where in the el dorado foothills are you placing hives?


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

We're between El Dorado and Plymouth just off hwy 49.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

Oh, Goldbeach or Nashvile?


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

North of Nashville and South of El Dorado.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

That's a long way to haul syrup.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

It's the best place I have so far. Beggars can't be choosy.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

You ought to team up with the Valley Spring boys.


----------



## Action (Jan 8, 2005)

I here Ione is a great place to keep bees. Syrup truck is close.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Action said:


> I here Ione is a great place .


Yeah it maybe but, that guy with blue boxes has 47,000 acre's tied up there. How did that happen?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

This is what we use in Colorado....lots of bears in these parts. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157620927612220/


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Alpha, nice explanatory photos. I like the simple gate idea. What kind of fence wire is that? Are you dealing with Grizzlies out there as well as Black bears.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

No Griz out here...yet. The fence is standard hog fence you can get from the COOP.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Great fence Alpha. I found the PDF for building that with the clues from your post. Thank you very much. I just received permission to put a beeyard on some great property. Hillside facing south and east, easy truck access and no neighbors nearby. Bears are common there so this is on my To Do list now!!!


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Alpha6,
In the PDF that your Wildlife Dept. put out on this fence they show the barbed wire being grounded to the ground rods but you have it to the hot side. I presume it was to discourage anyone climbing over ungrounded by jumping on the hog fencing. Is there a reason you made the barb wire on the hot side?


----------



## silvertonbee (Jul 20, 2013)

I have my 2 hives on a farm in the Willamette Valley on the west side of a state park. Bears has denned there all my life, one female and her babies. I never thought about her (or her family) until she attacked and demolished my hives, walking right through the electric fence we put up to keep out the deer. I moved the hives home, but would like to put them back as it is a good place to winter them. Will she respect a better fence now that she thinks some goodies might be there?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Maybe. If you run alot of bear fences, sooner or later one is going to get in. Usually when a battery runs low or a charger dies( or some idiot steals the battery and charger like just happened to me). When that happens I set out a critter gitter(from MannLake) and use my hottest(Patriot) charger and I have always been able to prevent further depredation.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Bee so Happy:

As far as grass fires go , I remember working for a beekeeper who would spray roundup around every yard to keep the grass down in case of fires. It proved very effective. I remember one morning the boss was all smiles. The grass fire of the previous burned around the hives and they remained intact.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Grizbee (Sep 23, 2009)

contact these people for a catalog, you'll find everything you need to build the best fence possible, plus tech support thats top notch www.premier1supplies.com 1-800-282-6631


----------



## Jim Given (Mar 15, 2012)

I had bears tear up my hives, then installed an electric fence. They tried again, and even knocked the fence down, but did not get through. 9000 volts and bacon hung on it has kept them away. I have bears all over. Good luck.

BTW...fresh bacon means they try to eat it and get the shock in their mouth!!!

Jim


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Yes , by all means put something on the fence to prevent 'walk throughs'. Cheap fishy canned cat food wrapped in aluminum foil then wrapped around hot wires here and there works as well as anything. You want them to stop and sniff before walking right through your fence.


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

Okay. Need electric fencing since a black bear knocked over a hive last night. The dog usually is enough, but not this time, altho the dog most likely kept the bear from going any further, no damage done, just supers on the ground that I had to re-stack last night. Saw the queen this morning. But I know the bear motto is: I'LL BE BACK. (in Arnie voice)

So. Something quick, easy, cheap, preferably portable because it sounds easier, I mean if a backpacker can set it up, I should be able to.

Brand names? Prices?

No grizzlies around here, just black bears. Just 2 hives at this point, but hopefully will expand to around 4, so not huge.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Are ya'll using solar chargers to keep the batteries going. A decent solar charger and a sealed deep cycle battery works well here on the Texas Coast on some long cattle fences. The fences are in use for about 7-8 months (fall, winter, spring) and the batteries last for 2 or 3 years. That Sta-Fix (18 joules) bugger hurts like heck through lacrosse rubber boots if you have sweaty feet and stepping the fence down to cross with ATV.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

loggermike said:


> It sucks when a charger fails between visits to the yard!
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b278/loggermike/IMG_0033.jpg?t=1241947172


I agree. Getting hit sucks. I was on vacation and got hit several times. I fixed the fence and he went right through it since he knows whats on the other side. I baited the fence with Peanut butter and we found 3 piles of poop the next day. It has been 4 days and no more hits. Should I be baiting the peanut butter weekly. What I am afraid of is another bear showing up. I dont think they talk to each other so one is not going to warn the other.  Should I be usuing a larger Joule rating. My fences are .4. Will an 8-16 really help or just piss off the bear.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Ouch! Hate to see that, but have seen LOTS of bear damage over the years.

You can bait each time you go to the yard. I tend to get lax about it (not good policy) and do it when I think about it.

I have a variety of chargers and right now am liking the Parmak 12v charger. It has a good output but seems easy on battery life. I like to see voltage in the upper range of my tester, but having been accidentally zapped by all of them ,I cannot tell the difference between 5000 and 10,000 volts! The Patriot chargers throw the biggest sparks, but run the batteries down much quicker.

Get a couple of these and carry around with you. http://www.mannlakeltd.com/mm5/merc...e_Code=mannlake&sType=1&Search=critter+gitter

I have been able to keep bears out that were destroying hives by using these till the fence could be repaired or chargers replaced. Radios will work for a few nights, but the bears will get used to them quickly(then knock them flying) .Haven t had that happen yet with the critter gitters .

---Mike


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

The folks I know said the higher the joules, the more of a charge the charger hits whatever is grounding it (bear or cattle). I know those chargers with impedance chargers hurt more each hit. 

But on the bad said, I have seen when those bulls have gals or dominance on their minds, those fences don't stop them. Also know folks that worked with predator excluder fences have seen foxes sitting outside the fence until the courage was worked up and they dived at a 7 strand electric fence and wiggled through. They typically got hit 2 or 3 times before they got through, but what was on the other side was worth it I guess. 

What about noise making trip wires just around the outside as well as the bait lures to just cause a bear to pause. Know some folks that lived and fished alot in Alaska that used this to help guard camp sites.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

loggermike said:


> Get a couple of these and carry around with you. http://www.mannlakeltd.com/mm5/merc...e_Code=mannlake&sType=1&Search=critter+gitter


59 bucks for 50 ft coverage would mean 4-5 or of them in my big yard.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

True, they are pricey. But whats a hive worth?
I dont fence off such a large area, but I find most of the time I can figure out where the bear is coming from and his m.o. for working the fence.A well used trail , then coming through the fence in the same place. Aim the critter gitter right there.Anyway, they are just a stopgap till you get the fence functioning enough to do the job. If that doesn't work you will have a couple more options.

Mainly , you leave or the bear does!


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

loggermike said:


> Mainly , you leave or the bear does!


I am told there are 4 bears and a few cubs in the area which I find suspect because they chase out other bears. I am going to bait the fence regularly and put up a cam to check.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Good luck with the bear problem. I am seeing a lot of activity right now around my yards as the bears are trying to get some weight on before winter. One yard is being checked out by a sow with a small cub. If the cub gets in, mama will not be far behind.


----------



## jredburn (Feb 25, 2012)

After the fence is up go to the grocery store and buy one or two cans of sardines in the meatl can. Punch a hole through the can and run a wire through it. Hand the can off the elelctric wire, A bear will back up to fence and use his rean end to knock it down but he will smell the sardines and will take a bite of them, getting a shock right in the tender part of his mouth. End of bear problem.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Just curious. My buddy who is an electronics geek for a job, can make something that would send an alert, text or email, if a hive was opened. I'm wondering whether to tell him to make some & put them on the market. If such a device was available for say, $150 - $200, to be used on one hive in a bear prone yard, would anyone be interested in such a device?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> My buddy who is an electronics geek for a job, can make something that would send an alert, text or email, if a hive was opened. 

Aside from the initial purchase cost, if it uses the cell phone network, presumably there would be monthly charges for _each _device. If it doesn't use the cell phone network, how would it communicate alerts?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes there would have to be a data plan, or an 802.11 wireless broadcasting system. However he and I have talked a bit about it there are a number of options, but straight up, all this electronics stuff is way out of my understanding so not quite sure how it all works but just about anything can be done. (with enough $$$'s )

We discussed it here cos we don't have bears, but hive theft is a potential issue. But it could have application for bears.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

"would anyone be interested in such a device?"

It wouldn't work for me, as there is no way to know which hives will be hit. In a yard of say 60 hives, a bear could destroy a lot of hives before finding the one with the device. Also, there is no cell coverage in some of my 'outback' yards.It might work out for someone who has smaller yards where the odds are more favorable for triggering the device.

An electric fence with 'bait' on the wires is still the best protection. But new ideas are always welcome.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

I had a bear on my back porch yesterday and it walked right past a chunk of comb set out for the bees to clean. I do have electric fence around my hive's and it is very hot. It took 4 shots over it's head before it took off. Next time maby some rock salt a little closer in.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I had a bear get in a yard last year and all he wanted was the feeder jugs. He would take one and leave the yard, leaving a trail of syrup out into the woods. 

Another time a bear got in and clawed a bunch of lids off, eating the grease patty that was under each lid. 

And one time I had a long row of hives that were very close to each other, A bear walked down the line, leaving muddy paw prints on the lids.

In none of these instances did the bear destroy the combs.But they left me shaking my head.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

loggermike - You had better keep that shamrock patch you have hidden in real healthy condition, because it sounds like you had more than your share of luck with bears.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I wont mention all the bad experiences my bees have had with bears over the years. Seen lots like Eastsides.

But ,on the plus side, for a few years , bears did bring in a bit of extra cash with my bear hunting guide service!


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

loggermike said:


> But ,on the plus side, for a few years , bears did bring in a bit of extra cash with my bear hunting guide service!


Ok, sit on this rock and when the bear comes over the hill shoot him, try not to hit the white boxes.:lpf:

Mike tomorrow 10 am look west and wave.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Steelhead fishing?
Lucky dog.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> Just curious. My buddy who is an electronics geek for a job, can make something that would send an alert, text or email, if a hive was opened. I'm wondering whether to tell him to make some & put them on the market. If such a device was available for say, $150 - $200, to be used on one hive in a bear prone yard, would anyone be interested in such a device?


I wouldn't be - not because it isn't a cool idea, but because once the bear's in the hive, the damage is already done.
I think the couple hundred bucks cost would serve me better buying lumber at that point.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

OK, thanks. I know nothing about bears, just throwing the idea out there. Should have mentioned also that my buddy said that for very small money, transmitter units could be put in other hives that would send to the main unit, which would be the one that sends a message to the hive owner. That would be of use if bears come and damage some hives, then come back later & damage some more. But I don't know if bears do that.

Only thing I do know about bears, is that to someone from my country where a person can walk the bush in the knowledge it is unlikely you will run into anything that will eat you, it seems amazing that in the US you walk in some areas in the full knowledge that you might cross paths with something HUGE that could easily make a meal of you.

A while back, someone on Beesource posted some pics of a bear he had taken from his bee yard. There was nothing between him and the bear. I found the pictures terrifying!


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Black bears -- the kind most folks have in the States -- are usually more concerned with getting away from people than hurting them.
That doesn't stop them looking for a treat in the trash when they think they won't run into a person, though.

It's said that if a bear gets into your hives once, it'll come back and cause damage again.

Earlier in the year I had a bear get into one of my yards and it destroyed some colonies and equipment. Before I could move the remainder, it came back and destroyed another a few days later.

After I moved the yard next to a an active, working barn and put up a good electric fence, I've had no problems in the past couple of months since.

I don't know if it is the fence, the bacon bait, or proximity to the barn that made the difference or just that the bears have had other thinks they like better available, as there is sign that several have been active I the berry brambles and such.

I think your friend might find a market using this for theft recovery.
There's a yard I'd like to use when we have a dearth, but don't as I am concerned about security.

An alarm that also would help locate the hives if taken would be useful to me in recovering them if they were taken, provided it was cost effectively priced


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

So, we moved thru the month of august, bought a 2 acre plot on the 1st, and moved the bees in last weekend. They weren't real happy after the 200km drive, but, settled down nicely after a day. The new place has bears in the area, so, I had to do something about it. I put up a fence, and I'm curious what folks more experienced with bears and bees think about this setup. In my younger days, I had a fair amount of experience with bears, but it was limited to skinning and tanning.



I used an electric net style fence, so its somewhat bigger than we needed, fence comes in 50 meter lengths (164 feet). This is a semi-temporary setup, for this winter. Front acre is all manicured landscaping, but the back acre (you can see thru the walkway top right of the photo) is fully overgrown. The net fence is a stopgap until we clear and level the back acre, and fence properly. I learned a few things along the way, most important is, when putting the net up on somewhat uneven ground, the bottom strand ends up in the grass at points. I clipped the bottom strand so it's not powered anymore, that effectively doubled the shock value of the other strands. At first I was disappointed, there wasn't much shock coming off the wires, I could easily hold on to them, and it didn't bother me much. Then I tried it without the rubber boots, whole different story, very effective. I'm not at all worried about poor grounding, rainy season is imminent, and the ground is always wet. Not possible for a critter to walk up to the fence, and not be in contact with a damp/wet ground. We had enough rain over the last few days, ground is already a bit soggy, and it's not going to dry out till June.

We have been in the new place for 3 weeks now, I haven't seen any sign of bears in the back yet, but neighbors have told me they were here a lot a couple years ago. I did see a rather large cougar walk thru the back trail Sunday morning, and we have no shortage of deer walking around.

We've got 6 hives and 4 nucs in the fence today, but since we have moved to a spot that's great for bees, we are going to expand somewhat, and turn the bees into a revenue source. For now, my concern is keeping them alive till the spring, and dealing with a potential visit from yogi, is what this is all about. What do you folks with a little more experience in this area think of the setup in the photo ?


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

I think your fence will be effective if you bait it.

As it is, I suspect you might shock the snot out of a bear, but have him inside before he's got time to stop.

Then he'll just be a p*$$ed bear with nothing to take it out on but those white boxes.

On the other hand, if he comes in attracted by something yummy smelling on the wire, and sniffs/ licks it and gets a good jolt to the tender parts, he'll learn that the yummy smell = OUCH! and avoid areas that smell that way.

I think baiting is important


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Then should someone bait with something smelling of beehive. Aversion therapy.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Our bear showed up again on Tuesday and got in the garage and ate some of our cat food. Then on Wednesday it climbed on our neighbors Jeep, bit the soft top trying to get to some dog food. Today MDC brought a Bear trap and set it up 50' from my home bee yard. He walked up to someone sleeping on a ha-mick last week. So they are going to trap it and relocate it. I hope the link works.
http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/jjevans5/media/100_8384_zps3df379be.jpg.html?filters[user]=137369574&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

This link should work of the bear trap.

http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b481/jjevans5/100_8384_zps3df379be.jpg


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

RE: bait-

Apparently cat food smell works.
Though using bacon on a wire at about bear nose height is more traditional.
Some cans of tinned fish pierced top and bottom and thread the wire through it.
But bacon (tir tinfoil smeared with peanut butter) wrapped on the wire is less hassle and works.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

There was a time here when the State live trapped problem bears and relocated them. Guess whose beeyards they dumped them near?


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

loggermike said:


> There was a time here when the State live trapped problem bears and relocated them. Guess whose beeyards they dumped them near?


How did you figure that one out?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

A guy that lived near one of my yards called me up and told me he saw them drive by AGAIN with the 'bear trap trailer'. The next night the bear was on his porch. I couldn't keep these bears out with any electric fence. They had no fear of people at all. Park bears we called them. I think there came a point when the gov realized they were just transferring someones problem onto someone else and stopped doing it.

So where do you think Hoot Owls problem bear will end up?


----------



## oldbeek (Sep 17, 2013)

loggermike said:


> There was a time here when the State live trapped problem bears and relocated them. Guess whose beeyards they dumped them near?


I thought they moved all the bad bears from the western foothills to the eastern sierra. Inyo county. I used the fence like alpha6 on post #32. But I put the charger in the middle of the yard to deter stupid thiefs. Never had one fail.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I doubt there was just one place they dumped problem bears. Fred Ryan told me many years ago about having bears dumped next to a yard in Lassen county. 5 (I think he said) disoriented bears running up and down the road.

I had a new battery and charger stolen this summer. I can live with that, though I hate a thief worse than almost anything, but the damage from a bear in the yard would have been hard to stomach. Got lucky on that one .If it happens again, guess i will have to start putting up game cameras.


----------

